# Running away from home -who wants to come with me?



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Arrrrghhhhhh.....so over all this relationship palaver - anyone want to run away with me? 

We can find a nice house (by the ocean would be lovely) and live happily ever after peacefully (batteries not included...but hey, easily accessable I'm sure).

Everyone can have their own wing of the house and if it ever looks like any of us are becoming too involved with a man - we can slap eachother around the head with dead cod (or pink fluffy glove).

Sooooo.....any takers??????


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Call me in about 5 years. Kids will be adults so I'll be into it. :smthumbup:


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Can I play too ?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Tempting, but reality always finds me. Good luck with the fantasy though.....enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Tempting, but reality always finds me. Good luck with the fantasy though.....enjoy it while you can.


spoil sport


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm totally in


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

can i join, i want to be the only man in this house of yours


----------



## carebear11 (Feb 13, 2011)

Im in! Lets go!


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm in, i can be the mysterious black man who lives in the shack out back, who you guys come to, when you need, um.... maintenence on your car (body).


----------



## Suckerpunched (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha! I love it, and I'm so in.
This reality stuff is for the birds.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

HAHA I would be the first to get slapped around. You would be disappointed in me when you find I'm sneaking in the enemy.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

surfergirl said:


> Arrrrghhhhhh.....so over all this relationship palaver - anyone want to run away with me?
> 
> We can find a nice house (by the ocean would be lovely) and live happily ever after peacefully (batteries not included...but hey, easily accessable I'm sure).
> 
> ...


I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO in!
Let me tell you a little something about myself...lol
I love the coast, I love my son but I DO NOT like drama!
I'm loads of fun...a great listener and friend....where do I sign? 
LOL :rofl:


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> I'm in, i can be the mysterious black man who lives in the shack out back, who you guys come to, when you need, um.... maintenence on your car (body).


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ahem...oh my


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Can I visit from time to time to clear my head? I'll probably wind up staying.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Screw it! (or not in this case) I'm in!

I'll even bring the wine


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Yayyyyy....going to have to make it a whole floor of a condo at this rate! 

And of course the blokes among us are more than welcome to come to....you do realise though that you will be entering a home filled with women - hormonal women....lots of them....around ALL the time?


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Screw it! (or not in this case) I'm in!
> 
> I'll even bring the wine


Woot!! :smthumbup:


----------



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in. I know a lovely beach house not far from where I live. Maybe if we all pool our money we could afford it.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

surfergirl said:


> Yayyyyy....going to have to make it a whole floor of a condo at this rate!
> 
> And of course the blokes among us are more than welcome to come to....you do realise though that you will be entering a home filled with women - hormonal women....lots of them....around ALL the time?


for the most part, the women wont be any worse mood wise than the men !!!
oh, wait....


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I'd be glad to go. I'd toss my cell phone in the friggin' ocean, get rid of the laptop, and just be done with my entire life. Except the kids...they're the only ones I want right now.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

Woo Hoo Sounds Like A Blast. I think we should rent the beach house OBOX. It looks awesome and big enough. 


And I can cook a mean meal , so I would love to be house cook!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

How about the Outer Banks? My favorite of the beaches I've visited in and out of the US. Just something about them. . . and yeah, I'm in, as long as I can keep my kids in this fantasy life!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

atruckersgirl said:


> I'd be glad to go. I'd toss my cell phone in the friggin' ocean, get rid of the laptop, and just be done with my entire life. Except the kids...they're the only ones I want right now.


can we bring our kids ? mine are 9 & 12, both boys.


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd happily join you all, in attempt to get fit, I've been out running... in the rain.. uphill.... in the mud... a beach sounds perfect!


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Crankshaw said:


> can we bring our kids ? mine are 9 & 12, both boys.


Yeah....can we bring our kids?
Mine is 9 too....


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Kids are great....a home with kids is a home full of life (sometimes maybe a little bit tooooo full of life lol).

Does anyone know anything about homeschooling - maybe we could organise that instead of sending them all off to boring old school.


----------



## cutecarrie09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm coming!!! And bringing my daughter!! Many mom's are better than one...lol


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is starting to sound like a hippie commune. I'm definately in. Check out this interview of Woody Harrelson (and Willie Nelson) about their little beach commune on Maui. I need to turn my farm into a hippie commune.

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3_KgCPHz8o

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHqF1p-a7RY&feature=related


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

My husband ran away from home last September - I came home, him and most of his clothing, etc., were gone!

He stayed gone for approximately 18 hours. Don't know where he went, don't care.

Hasn't run since, but who knows when I'll come home and he's decided to go again...


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

surfergirl said:


> Kids are great....a home with kids is a home full of life (sometimes maybe a little bit tooooo full of life lol).
> 
> Does anyone know anything about homeschooling - maybe we could organise that instead of sending them all off to boring old school.


can't be that hard, got a friend who is doing it.
Hey I should be up your way soon, my eldest son wants to shout me a trip to the gold coast, he is footing the expenses


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

cutecarrie09 said:


> I'm coming!!! And bringing my daughter!! Many mom's are better than one...lol


whats the age of your daughter ?


----------



## Ooogles (Feb 19, 2011)

surfergirl said:


> Arrrrghhhhhh.....so over all this relationship palaver - anyone want to run away with me?
> 
> We can find a nice house (by the ocean would be lovely) and live happily ever after peacefully (batteries not included...but hey, easily accessable I'm sure).
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I am so there.


----------

